# Southern DAZE Hunting Club(Heard County)



## jeffodollar (May 29, 2017)

Southern DAZE Hunting Club is a 12 year old QDM club with 989 total acres leased in Heard County. We have a 416 acre track on Lipham Rd and a 573 acre track on Red Oak Rd. We have 2 memberships open for the 2017-18 season. Memberships are $500 a year, they start on July 1st, 2017 and end on June 30th, 2018. A membership includes access to both tracks for you, your spouse, and any children 22 years old or younger still in school. We do not have designated areas or flagged areas. Everyone can hunt where ever they want to. We have never had any trouble with this in 12 years. We have 18 food plots that we plant every year with some club stands(box stands and double ladder stands) on them. Both tracks have lots of Deer, Turkey, Small game, and Lipham has some Ducks. For maps, rules, members list, pictures and more please visit our website at www.southerndaze.weebly.com
 Call Jeff Dollar 770-337-2696
Here's a few trailcam pictures


----------



## GAHunter30 (May 29, 2017)

*Interested*

I am interested in joining you club.  Please contact me @ 706 302 1242


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 29, 2017)

Nice bucks!


----------



## ruvig8r (May 31, 2017)

*club memberships*

are you still looking for members?  do you have a camp with water and electric where I could leave a camper year round?


----------

